# Meet me and Arthur!!



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey everyone! I live in New York about an hour north of the city. I've been riding for about 11 years and just this past April, I got my first horse! Well I share him with a really good friend but I mostly ride him, etc.

Arthur is a 17 year old Hanoverian/TB cross standing about 16/2hh. We heard about him by word of mouth and actually over looked him because of his age and they said he was ring sour(which he isn't!!  ). We finally went to Bedford to go meet him and about a week later I went back to actually ride him on a trail ride and he was awesome. A week later he came to our barn!

It's been 9 months since we've gotten him and I absolutely adore him and he has given me so much confidence out on the trails and in the show ring! He was the first horse I've ever shown and now I can't wait till the spring to start showing again!

Anyway here are some pictures of Arthur!

OH and you will see in some of the pictures his blue roan sock!! I've never seen it before on a bay horse.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice!!! You 2 look great together


----------



## Apple (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! And, Arthur is a beautiful horse .


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome! i love that last picture!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

welcome to the forum! What a pretty pair you two are! and that roan sock is unusual but pretty!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Arthur is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on a lovely horse-pretty rare to be able to buy one & do what you want right from the start.


----------



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

And we only paid $100!!!  


He actually came from Canada. He was a show jumper up there but I guess he didn't meet the standards for what they wanted so he was brought here to NY. Where he was moved from barn to barn and then his previous owner found him and only did trail riding/hunter paces with him. And now he is with us:clap: He has two shows names... The Artful Dodger and Art Deco. We decided we like Art Deco better so thats what we use now when needed!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What a beautiful horse! I look forward to your postings, you sound like a welcome addition to the HF Family


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what a cutie! It's amazing what treasures you can find when you aren't really looking for them, isnt it?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Arthur13 said:


> Hey everyone! I live in New York about an hour north of the city. I've been riding for about 11 years and just this past April, I got my first horse! Well I share him with a really good friend but I mostly ride him, etc.
> 
> Arthur is a 17 year old Hanoverian/TB cross standing about 16/2hh. We heard about him by word of mouth and actually over looked him because of his age and they said he was ring sour(which he isn't!!  ). We finally went to Bedford to go meet him and about a week later I went back to actually ride him on a trail ride and he was awesome. A week later he came to our barn!
> 
> ...


Very nice horse


----------

